# Cherokee County



## handfull (Aug 23, 2011)

Let's get it on - couple more weeks.  What are you guys seeing?  Seeing velvet and bachelor groups still on property.  Going to focus on water start of the season, since there ain't much of it....


----------



## mjc1909 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ive got some good pics latest one was last night. The bucks are still in velvet and moving at night. cant wait til sat tho. Maybe ill catch one out


----------



## mjc1909 (Sep 9, 2011)

anyone hunting in cherokee??? Opening morning couple hours away! Got my eye on two hope to get my first bow kill in the morning.


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Deer movin*

Im seeing alot of does about 30min before dark. Not seeing much in the mornings. Had several close calls on sticking some does but they ether have spots or the plump ones are not stepin out in my lanes. Check out Boomgotit.com. Its a pretty cool thing for your phone while hunting. Its free and thats good because im broke.


----------



## mjc1909 (Sep 15, 2011)

rosscarmichael78 said:


> Im seeing alot of does about 30min before dark. Not seeing much in the mornings. Had several close calls on sticking some does but they ether have spots or the plump ones are not stepin out in my lanes. Check out Boomgotit.com. Its a pretty cool thing for your phone while hunting. Its free and thats good because im broke.



hear that! good luck


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 17, 2011)

Friday morning, saw 2 spotted fawns at 0800, small buck chasing a big shooter doe at 0820, 6pnt and 4pnt bucks feed down the hill to my stand but let em walk 0845. Was hoping that big doe would come down the hill but she did not. went home with no deer. Think this cold weather has got those young bucks confused a bit. Im hunting N.Cherokee in Waleska.


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty cool having Cherokee Co to hunt all by our selfs


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 17, 2011)

*Upper Bethany*

My dad has some land off of Upper Bethany Rd I hunt some. Doesn't seem to hold many deer.


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 17, 2011)

Try establishing a good salt lick and a stump lick on that land. At the end of deer season, start feeding the deer corn with a feeder. This will force the deer to cut "deer trails" through your area. When season rolls back around, those deer will continue to use the trail out of habit. They will also continue to eat on that ol rotten stump lick you made. I hunt a very small 5 achre peice of land. With a little work as discibed above, I have lots of deer coming through now. Just got to be creative and plan ahead


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 17, 2011)

There are some BIG bucks in your area ( U Bethany Rd). This is a fact. Last 4 years there have been some monster bucks killed here in north cherokee and a few in S Cherokee Co. 140in buck killed near Lake Arrowhead area and 150's killed off Land Rd. Several more whoppers been killed in N Cherokee. Hang in there because the genetics are very good around here. Keep that on the Low now.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

I was about to give up on it. Only 17 acres but still something. Its right @ Soap Creek/Upr Bethany.

Also, Irishleppy lives/hunts somewhere up there close.


----------



## handfull (Sep 19, 2011)

Sat for a couple hours saturday morning - nothing but squirrels and chipmunks - been seeing some doe movement early am last week


----------



## mjc1909 (Sep 19, 2011)

im huntn some land off land rd. i seen 2 bucks and 2 does sunday morning. couldnt get off a shot! Theres deer every where around there.


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 20, 2011)

Your in a great area for big deer. Hornage Rd has had some big ones as well


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 20, 2011)

What kind of bows you guys shootin. Also list yo gagits for the heck of it.


----------



## handfull (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm shooting a PSE AXE7 and love it - saw 2 monsters this morning, but never got closer than about 80 yards....


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Sep 21, 2011)

I got some land just off 369. Never hunted this area. Any advice, history, etc about this area. Good pop? Genetics?


----------



## 24on48hunting (Sep 21, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I got some land just off 369. Never hunted this area. Any advice, history, etc about this area. Good pop? Genetics?



Good Genetics in that area. I used to be in a club off 372 just about 3 or 4 miles north of 369 intersection. We always killed a few good bucks every year. I'm not sure about the population here lately as I mostly bowhunt in extreme southeast Cherokee or go to Tennessee to gun hunt being thats the only place I have to gun hunt other than wmas


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 21, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I got some land just off 369. Never hunted this area. Any advice, history, etc about this area. Good pop? Genetics?


Where? I can tell you. Thems my old stomping grounds! 
Also I saw a picture of a great big buck that was supposedly killed on Cherokee side of Fulton county line last week. Biggun!!


----------



## teetime (Sep 22, 2011)

Any pics GA DAWG?  I hunt in that area as well.  Just want to make sure I'm not hunting a deer that has already been taken!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 22, 2011)

Well it was around 170" and today I heard it was on the Fulton county side. Heck. Who knows. I don't have any pics.


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 26, 2011)

I picked up some hunting land off of old 5 near airport road last year. Gonna head to it tomorrow afternoon. Maybe it will be productive. I did a little scouting earlier this year it the tract definitely has potential, just gotta find their living room.


----------



## rosscarmichael78 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thurs night, saw nothing moving. Cold snap coming tommorw. Better be in that deer stand. 

                                    Whats up L West


----------



## teetime (Sep 30, 2011)

Saw a pic of the deer that I think you're talkin' 'bout.  Very nice but not a 170"


----------



## handfull (Oct 7, 2011)

Been out of town for a week - what r u guys seeing????  Let's see some pics!


----------



## solocamslayer (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a lot of deer behind my house, I live off Land Rd but I butt up to the new bus depot. Saw a decent 2.5yr old 8pt two nights ago. Hunting down in Fulton county will spoil you though!


----------



## Jtjayson (Oct 11, 2011)

we are by east cherokee and have about 30 acres we hunt....the deer have been very sketchy lately and the wind it seems is never in our favor.   we just planted about a 2 acre food plot hopefully it will pull them from the acorns


----------



## Razorhead (Oct 12, 2011)

Seen alot of deer in the first weeks of bow season, now they have really slowed down. I went this past Sunday afternoon and didnt see anything this has been the case the past two hunts.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Oct 12, 2011)

in the stand in hickory flat. hunting a rub line on
 the edge of a big hayfield. no critters yet. seems slower than the first two weeks here too


----------



## handfull (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems slower to me as well, although I did see a few out of range last Saturday coming in on some chestnut oaks dropping.  One was a piebald, with its entire behind white like a huge target - would love to take her down next!


----------



## handfull (Oct 16, 2011)

got some pics of button head this week still with mama, so i guess its not time to run him off yet...


----------

